# How I got my razr...



## benefit14snake (Nov 28, 2011)

Guys, some one recently asked me how I got my razr (switched from bionic.)

Now this isnt a scam, I actually had a TON of problems. I did everything I could to try and fix them (tried almost all the OTA, and several roms..)

I dont reccomend this JUST to get a new phone. I hate verizon as much as the next guy (well all providers, I think they are over priced you know whats! LOL) but, if you are having severe problems with your phone.. this is what I did.

If this does not make complete sense, it is because it is a reply to a PM.

Yes I was still having data problems after the update. I didnt say anything special to get a new phone, but to get a "fair" phone I had to argue my tushy off. After calling in the the 6th or so time with problems, they offered me either a LG revolution or a samsung charge, which they deemed to be similar. After arguing for about 25 mins with the CSR about how neither of those phones were fair swap outs, and how I felt like i was getting ripped off (I mean COME ON....) and how I bought the bionic because it was the first dual core 4g phone to verizon. I asked for a manager. The manager, who completely blew me away as far as product knowledge, was very nice and empathetic to the situation asked me what I wanted. I said the nexus LOL! He explained to me how the only thing he could swap for was something they had preused. I then asked if I could do the razr and he said sure. He then walked me through setting the new phone up, micro sd and all. He even double checked to make sure they were an even swap out. Would I do it again? No, I work 60-65+ hours a week, it was a complete waste of my time, I am however satisfied with the end result. I love this phone and really dont mind plugging in on my lunch break to get me through my day. YMMV of course.


----------



## darkrom (Jul 30, 2011)

I got my bionic for free by trading in the thunderbolt when they were logging hospital data illegally. Im plenty happy with the bionic once dh gets ics running with 3g.


----------



## WA_Bob (Aug 2, 2011)

Benefit: That sounds like what I went through to get mine, only I moved from a Thunderbolt to a Bionic. I've been told I scammed the system, but after going through endless calls to tech support and on the verge of getting my 4th warranty replacement, I finally spoke to a manager and she agreed I'd been through enough and deserved better. Anyone who thinks it's easy to upgrade like this has no idea what you go through before you get there!


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm getting a Bionic this way coming from the Charge. I've hated this phone from the start (Except the screen, which is nice.) and I've had multiple replacements for legitimate problems that I've tried everything I know of, including flashing back to stock with Odin, a program that writes a new stock kernal, radio modems, and rewrites the file system to the default. Finally today after being out data service for over 24 hours, a supervisor ASKED ME if I would want a Bionic instead. I told her I really wanted a Nexus, but she said she was sorry I would have to buy a phone that new lol. Anyway, its shipped free overnight and i hope I like it! Gonna miss this gorgeous screen though.


----------



## benefit14snake (Nov 28, 2011)

Yeah amoled screens are pretty awesome. Im loving mine except the black spots all over. Not sure how much is too much but i called motorola and they say it was defective lol so here we go again. But yeah, calling verizon tech support sucks and is a huge waste of time. Specifically all the transfers

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------

